# Advice on Collecting Ogres or Beastmen?



## Brother Gurm (Oct 8, 2014)

So I've played Warhammer Fantasy a few times with a few armies(manly my dwarves) and I'm looking to start a new one because there are a few to many dwarves, empire and elves of ever make at my current store, and I tossed around the idea of starting a Beastmen army for awhile(because I've never seen anyone play them) but something about having 3 wounds a piece from the Ogres appeals to me as well.

so my question is has anyone played with or against Ether one these armies, and if so which one seemed the most fun to paint, convert, play


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

ok ive played against and with both these armys, I enjoyed them both but I have to say ogres were my fav there nothing like having multi wound cores lol, but there loads to convert and do with them I folled a blog before of a whole army converted found here amazing-ogre-kingdoms-army 
it just shows the possibility's with ogres I feel.


----------

